# Please Read!!!!



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

Im Looking For Links To Online Reptile Shops That Are Ran/owned By People On This Forum. Please Send Any Links You Have!!! Thanks In Advance


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

bump post :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

thereptilestore.co.uk

I know this belongs to someone on this forum as i have brought things off them before.

I think apoca6 runs it as i have spoken to him before, get good delivery from there


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

:smile: thank u sooooooo much emski thats the one i was after?!!!! :smile: BIG HUGS


----------



## emski (Jan 13, 2007)

hehe no problem buddy : victory:


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

We are breeders but also sell equipment.

see reptilekeeping.com - Home

Jerry Cole


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

I've bought from bjherp above. I would recommend him, fast delivery :smile:


----------



## UKSidewinder (Nov 27, 2006)

I have to agree with Groovy Chick bought my Royal from BJHerp and he is a good looking snake :no1: delivery was excellent aswell as the advice I received


----------



## Venomous Poison (Jan 12, 2007)

ive just had a look,seems like a good site,might use them in the future....
and im in love with the fiji banded iguana :smile:


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2007)

yeah me too...their gorgeous


----------



## mary walters (Mar 26, 2007)

How about Becky Wheeler, when I'm ready for another baby beardie I know I will go to her for it.:smile:​


----------



## bjherp (Jul 10, 2005)

tigercub2005 said:


> ive just had a look,seems like a good site,might use them in the future....
> and im in love with the fiji banded iguana :smile:


Your more than welcome to check us out, We also have some Fiji's that are available for sale. 

Special offer 95% off for the next 20 seconds. :lol2:

Sorry :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Jerry cole
reptilekeeping.com - Home


----------

